# Out of Fairport



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Went out last night to 70 fow trolled to 77fow Dipsy #3 140 jet 50 back 124 using spoons only caught one keeper and a lot of short I’m confused what to do


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Did you try shallow plugs? Been doing good with them behind dipsies out of Fairport.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Was skunked last week...yesterday we set dipsys deeper and trolled faster. Got 7 nice ones in about 2 hrs. dipsy #1 at 140 #3 at 180..speed 3 to 3.5. 74' deep. this was ashtabula but may help where you are. 6 of the 7 came on a pink alwife spoon. so, maybe deeper and faster ?
EB


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Speed is key as EB said last Sunday Fairport 2.6-3 was good you sound to be in the right water depth we fished 71-74' and limited. Dipsies deep keep adjusting and the pink alwife spoon is good pulled a couple last week along with northern lights bomber.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

fishinbula said:


> Did you try shallow plugs? Been doing good with them behind dipsies out of Fairport.


What kind of shallow plugs how deep are you running dipsies


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Bomber Long A - are the shallow plugs most have been running behind dipsies. Depth all depends on the marks. I believe Sunday once I got the dipsies to fire it was a 1 setting at 118 and 3 setting at 143-163.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

fishinbula said:


> Bomber Long A - are the shallow plugs most have been running behind dipsies. Depth all depends on the marks. I believe Sunday once I got the dipsies to fire it was a 1 setting at 118 and 3 setting at 143-163.


Same settings I ran Saturday and Sunday. Nice size limits, I ran spoons only targeted 45’-50’ in 75’ of water.
RJ


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

your way to shallow with your dipsy. try 170 to 190 on a 3 setting. then run your other divers 20' shorter than the diver in front of it. 72'+ water depth. speed 2.5 to 3.0 worked for us. large spoons chrome blue or chrome purple, sunspot shallow bandit on the riggers set at 45' with 30' leads caught fish. you can also run bandits on dipsies if you don't have riggers. hope this helps put you on fish. let me know how you do.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

sherman51 said:


> your way to shallow with your dipsy. try 170 to 190 on a 3 setting. then run your other divers 20' shorter than the diver in front of it. 72'+ water depth. speed 2.5 to 3.0 worked for us. large spoons chrome blue or chrome purple, sunspot shallow bandit on the riggers set at 45' with 30' leads caught fish. you can also run bandits on dipsies if you don't have riggers. hope this helps put you on fish. let me know how you do.


Sounds like you also did good last weekend out of Fairport, straight out also?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

RJH68 said:


> Sounds like you also did good last weekend out of Fairport, straight out also?


i was west of geneva. almost straight north of the stacks. but the active fish is around 50' in 72'+ of water.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Today dipsey 3 1/2 105 to 145. 1 1/2 97 to 115 all caught fish.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

So how much longer until there might be a perch bite from Fairport? Mid September?


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Ha ha sorry to laugh go scuba dive next to the nets - it will be a slow bite until then


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Was out of Fairport this morning and went out to the 51 north line and marked a few fish so we stopped and just started trolling with the 3' waves NNE. Caught a bunch of smaller walleye and farm animals till we got up to the 54 north line. Then we started to get some of the right kind of fish. We hit some really active pods of walleye and managed to get 21 before the dark storms west started to move in around 10:30 am. We would go for awhile with nothing, then all 5 rods would go off. Hit enough of those pods to make it worth the ride out in that rough of water. We stopped our troll at the 57 north line. Good thing for us that the wind died down just enough to get it back down to a few 3's and mostly 2's by the time we wanted to get back to the dock. 
Dipsy 3 setting at 130' back and 1 setting 100' back did all the catching.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Good job the wind was blowing pretty bad when I woke up so I didn’t go out what were you trolling and color


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Was out this morning also out of Fairport, started in 75’ trolled N all good grade of walleye for our limits, only 1 sheep. Started with shallow divers and spoons and switched to all shallow divers. Slower ride back to the ramp, we did the same all last weekend.
RJ


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

RJH68 said:


> Was out this morning also out of Fairport, started in 75’ trolled N all good grade of walleye for our limits, only 1 sheep. Started with shallow divers and spoons and switched to all shallow divers. Slower ride back to the ramp, we did the same all last weekend.
> RJ


What kind of shallow diver and color


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

BoLouie said:


> What kind of shallow diver and color


P10 in blue chrome did Real good, also clown. Even has some generic shallow 5” stick baits, bass and perch colored that did fine also.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Thinking about going out in the morning but don’t know I’m thinking it’s going to be to rough to make that trip to 80fow


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Today had to be rough on the water.....and will take a few days to settle down, me thinks.


----------



## catchmeafeesh (Apr 22, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> your way to shallow with your dipsy. try 170 to 190 on a 3 setting. then run your other divers 20' shorter than the diver in front of it. 72'+ water depth. speed 2.5 to 3.0 worked for us. large spoons chrome blue or chrome purple, sunspot shallow bandit on the riggers set at 45' with 30' leads caught fish. you can also run bandits on dipsies if you don't have riggers. hope this helps put you on fish. let me know how you do.


Question on the dipsy divers. 1) Are most of you guys on Lake Erie running 30 lb power pro on your dipsys?
2) Do most of you guys follow the charts on precision trolling app to get your depths to run your dipseys. I ask because the dipsey package insert uses 20 lb mono which is equal to 100 lb test power pro I am confused on this so any help appreciated. it seems that most fisherman are throwing out their numbers based on the use of 30 lb power pro.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use 30 lbs power pro for my dipsy rods. 

I also loosely use the attached as a guide. For example, if I wanted to run #1's and #3's at 50', I would simplify to 120 and 150 back.

Of course, this is based upon 2 mph and I've been trolling much faster. But let the the fish tell you what they want.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I run 65# power pro so I run a little shallower than 30#. I went out to 50' of water at 2 mph and let line out until I started bumping bottom on a 3 setting. got my dive curve of 2.7' down for every 10' of line out. but now I'm running closer to 3 mph so my depth will be less than 2.7 but its a starting point. then I let the fish tell me if I'm not deep enough. once i find where I'm getting fish I just keep repeating the same leads.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

30 pp Yes. chart gets you close. Start a little high and adjust your depth down 5 to 10 feet at a time until you start hitting fish.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

If your in 50’ of water a #3 times depth will generally find the bottom or close
Adjust from there with Inside rods 

I’ve found slower lower faster higher
Just my experience

again 30 ‘ water 90’ out on a 3 you will find close to bottom 

thermocline at 55f foot in 75 fow
Dipsy 3 at 150-200 going 3 mph


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

BeerBatter said:


> If your in 50’ of water a #3 times depth will generally find the bottom or close
> Adjust from there with Inside rods
> 
> I’ve found slower lower faster higher
> ...


We were in 76' out of Fairport yesterday running dipsies with rings,settings .5 @105-120 , 2@ 134'-145, 3.5 @ 148-155.Once we hit active fish would go back thru picking a few each time. Nice walleye and a few bonus steelhead. 2.4 mph -3mph


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Just seen some Badmo spoons on line wondering what color I should pick up for walleye any advice


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Went to Fairport harbor to take a look at the lake white caps at the break wall that means its rough out there


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sunday is shaping up nicely.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

I’m planning on being between 75 to 80 fow before the sun comes up on Sunday straight out of Fairport


----------



## MONEYFISH (Feb 23, 2005)

I have never seen 80 FOW on Lake Erie in Ohio. How many miles out of Fairport is that?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

20 miles NW heading out the mouth of Grand River.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

A good 17 miles out of Fairport harbor


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI there is a trump boat Parade in the harbor tomorrow. Last one had 300 boats. Just thought i would let you all know. I am in no way affiliated with it. Ramp was crazy last one.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

MONEYFISH said:


> I have never seen 80 FOW on Lake Erie in Ohio. How many miles out of Fairport is that?


Remember the lake level is up 5’+ this year so it’s a lot easier to hit 80’ now than it was 15 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

MONEYFISH said:


> I have never seen 80 FOW on Lake Erie in Ohio. How many miles out of Fairport is that?


Went out of Fairport for the first time a few weeks ago. Was amazed how fast it drops off. We were probably 12 or 13 miles if that and saw 79 fow. I'm usually off Edgewater and 79 is toeing the border I'd think.?


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what the lake is like


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

SCA is up


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

What do you mean by the sca is up? How is the waves wondering if I should go out yesterday it was pretty rough


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

S=small C=craft A=advisory


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Won’t be long till those chunks are in tight to shore. Leaves are starting to change


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

75 to 80 fow tomorrow morning I’m just wondering on the settings and feet back for the dipsy diver and what I should use as spoon color any advice


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

I run #4 on the outsides normally on 3 setting and two#1 in the middle just wondering what other people setting and how far out


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BoLouie said:


> I run #4 on the outsides normally on 3 setting and two#1 in the middle just wondering what other people setting and how far out


moust people use standard dipsy#1 with ring.
set #1 to 140'
#2 ad 30'=170'
#3 ad 30'=200'
it depend on speed,adjust up or down,it depend what the fish tell you.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Well today was a bust only got 1 eye was out from 7 to 11. Got out to 77 fow got 1 eye #3 setting 165 feet that’s it 4 dispute out at different depths don’t understand what I was doing wrong we were running 2 dipsy #3 between 160 to 180 2 dipsy #0 135 to 150 all different stinger spoons and only got 1 eye


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

BoLouie said:


> Well today was a bust only got 1 eye was out from 7 to 11. Got out to 77 fow got 1 eye #3 setting 165 feet that’s it 4 dispute out at different depths don’t understand what I was doing wrong we were running 2 dipsy #3 between 160 to 180 2 dipsy #0 135 to 150 all different stinger spoons and only got 1 eye


Sounds like my outings all year.... . Last 3 years I couldn't NOT limit if I tried. I said F it and stocked my freezer with beef. Really. Hahah. Nothing you can do but get back out there. I know I will. 
Is there way more people strictly using dipseys this year compared to past years?? Seems like it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Alwaysanglin said:


> Sounds like my outings all year.... . Last 3 years I couldn't NOT limit if I tried. I said F it and stocked my freezer with beef. Really. Hahah. Nothing you can do but get back out there. I know I will.
> Is there way more people strictly using dipseys this year compared to past years?? Seems like it.


cover the water from 20' down to botom and you catch fish,check and reset every 10 minutes,change lures,change dept,change speed and derection.
when you hit fish set rest rod to same dept.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> cover the water from 20' down to botom and you catch fish,check and reset every 10 minutes,change lures,change dept,change speed and derection.
> when you hit fish set rest rod to same dept.


Check the calibration on your reels. Running these long leads with dips could make a huge difference. Keep after it


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

our best setting Saturday was setting 3s at 200 and 220 and settings 1-1/2 at 185. I think e only got two fish on setting 0 with a range of line out from 90 to 135. I think we got a SH at 135 on a shad colored spoon with big black dot. All other fish came on orange spoons as that is what we caught them on the Tuesday before. We ran six dipseys. I also use cowbells and other attractors. We also use Procure (Emerald Shiner and Trout)


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

People that are running just dipsys have struggled this year. Try running wire also and your catch rate will go up


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Was out of Rocky River couple of times this summer, found a very tight school, marked it with a waypoint. Went over that waypoint many times and only got bit going east to west , both times. I agree with Happysnag, keep changing things up till you dial them in, it's half the fin for me. I got spoiled the last couple years, could catch them by accident.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Can any tell me how the lake is thinking about heading out


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

BoLouie said:


> Can any tell me how the lake is thinking about heading out


Large rollers from NE. Slow ride head out, not bad coming in. I'm riding a 20 ft Grady.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Didn’t make it out tonight wonder if I can get out in the morning the weather is calling thunderstorms but I’ll have to see


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

BoLouie said:


> Didn’t make it out tonight wonder if I can get out in the morning the weather is calling thunderstorms but I’ll have to see


cleveland last night 1' les waves


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Heading out tomorrow after work any advice what color spoon and depth for meg dipsy and number one dipsy


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Still wondering if I got to go out deep


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

BoLouie said:


> Still wondering if I got to go out deep


I know a guy that did well off Gold Coast in 38 fow last week before the big winds. Spoons and harnesses. I'm gonna try the area Thursday. Haven't been out in weeks. Good luck.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

BoLouie said:


> Still wondering if I got to go out deep


Let your fish finder tell you. 
FWIW, I think the fish are still deep....but the cool nights and last week's blow will have surely altered something.
If your boat is big enough, fish 50' for an hour. If nothing, then head north to 60'. If nothing, head north to 70'. But look at your fish finder/sonar....most importantly.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone can tell me how the lake is right now


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

BoLouie said:


> Anyone can tell me how the lake is right now


1-3’s depending how far out you go


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

BoLouie said:


> Anyone can tell me how the lake is right now


I was out Friday evening from 4:00 till 6:15. I fished in 63 FOW off Eastlake. There where quite a few boats out. I caught 4 nice ones alot of dings. Most of the walleye were hugging the mud!
Dipsy setting was O on 125' and 3 on 175'.


----------



## BoLouie (Sep 19, 2019)

Thinking about going out Saturday with the temps dropping and the water getting colder should the eyes be moving in really don’t want to make the ride out to 70 plus fow what do you think


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

66-74' but big blow predicted today could push them in more.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’ve already caught 7 off the piers this week after midnight.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

If it counts for anything, we ended up finishing up our limits 20.5 miles out of Ashtabula last weekend and barely marked any fish until we hit the 14 mile mark. All the charters were out there 14+ miles so that tells you where the big schools fish are at. 
Tons and tons of bait (shad) in the upper water column starting about 9 miles out but very few walleye marks mixed in or around them. Kinda surprising actually. I too hope they come in closer soon bc I’m about stick of these long runs.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice report Labman1127 I think we all are tired of the long runs.


----------

